# Looking for boer goats



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

I want to start a boer goat farm, but looking for bucks and does to start off. Anyone have boer bucks and goats?


----------



## MoonshineAcres-Boers (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got a good handful of show-quality pregnant Boer and Boers cross does. First due in Janurary last will be probably May. A bunch of the babies will be for sale. 
What are you planning on doing with them?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I have percentage and full bloods due starting in January that will be forsale at 10 to 12 weeks of age. Does start at $225.00


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a very nice buckling that has already settled a few of my does and a few does available. All registered boer and in Colorado.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Where are you from?


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

MoonshineAcres-Boers said:


> I've got a good handful of show-quality pregnant Boer and Boers cross does. First due in Janurary last will be probably May. A bunch of the babies will be for sale.
> What are you planning on doing with them?


I want to focus on two does for show quality.
And the rest for feed/butcher


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> I have percentage and full bloods due starting in January that will be forsale at 10 to 12 weeks of age. Does start at $225.00


Where are you located


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Where are you from?


I'm located in Washington state


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> I have a very nice buckling that has already settled a few of my does and a few does available. All registered boer and in Colorado.


I'm located in Washington state that's a 20hr drive but kind of thinking about going


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Let me know if you want pictures. I don't have them listed yet as I am not ready to let the buck go until January. You could search for one of my threads called " freezer camp or the breeding pen?" it is about the buckling and has pics from this summer. I'd give you a link but I don't know how.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We're in Kansas and we will have quality commercial does AND bucks in march. Should have some real nice buck kids this year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

dragonfarm said:


> Where are you located


Too far from you. We travel to WI, but that is the furthest West we normally get.

Good luck on your search. 
Remember, "A meat herd is built from the ground up." Look for really good legs.


----------



## MoonshineAcres-Boers (Dec 3, 2012)

We are going to sell all does we have this year (9 pregnant Mama's) and most of the boys. We'e got a couple Fullbloods and the rest are Boer/Kiko crosses. All very nice show quality
The only problem is you state that you are in Washington, I'm located in FL. I don't think that'd work out well.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> We're in Kansas and we will have quality commercial does AND bucks in march. Should have some real nice buck kids this year.


Doe kid from us can be reg at 50%. Some at 75%.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my buck from Copper Creek Boer Goats and I absolutely love him!
Another local breeder is Gorge-us Boer goats (located in the Columbia gorge)
They're the only people I can think of off of the top of my head.
If you don't see any listed as 'for sale' on Copper Creek's web site I would shoot Becki an email if you're interested. I'm not sure how often the site gets updated. And I know that Gorge-us boer goats has some up for sale but I haven't dealt with them at all so I don't know much about their animals. Good Luck!!


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I got my buck from Copper Creek Boer Goats and I absolutely love him!
> Another local breeder is Gorge-us Boer goats (located in the Columbia gorge)
> They're the only people I can think of off of the top of my head.
> If you don't see any listed as 'for sale' on Copper Creek's web site I would shoot Becki an email if you're interested. I'm not sure how often the site gets updated. And I know that Gorge-us boer goats has some up for sale but I haven't dealt with them at all so I don't know much about their animals. Good Luck!!


Thanks for the info


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad to help


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep they are top knotch.


----------

